# أسئلة واجابتها عن الحياة المسيحية



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ما هو المسيحي؟

الجواب: قاموس وبستر يعرف "المسيحي" بأنه "شخص يعترف بايمانه ان يسوع هو المسيح أو بالدين المبني علي تعاليم يسوع." وبرغم أن هذه نقطة بداية جيدة لفهم ما هو الشخص المسيحي، فانها لاتعبرعن المعني بطريقة كاملة بالنسبة للحقائق الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس.

كلمة مسيحي ذكرت ثلاث مرات في العهد الجديد (أعمل الرسل 26:11 و 28:26 وبطرس الأولي 16:4). دعي أتباع يسوع المسيح مسيحيون لأول مرة في أنطاكيه (أعمال 26:11) لأن نشاطاتهم و تصرفاتهم وتعبيراتهم كانت مثل المسيح. في الأصل كان التعبير يستخدم بغرض الاهانة والسخرية من أتباع يسوع. التعبير يعني "أعضاء جماعة المسيح" أو "تابع أو خاضع للمسيح"، وبالطبع هذا كله شبيه للمعني الموجود في القاموس.

للأسف مع الوقت، كلمة "مسيحي" فقدت كثير من المعني واصبحت تصف اي شخص متدين او اي شخص ذو مثل عليا وأخلاقيات بدلا من أن تصف أتباع المسيح المولودون ثانية. كثيرا من الناس الذين لا يؤمنون ويثقون في يسوع المسيح يعتبروا أنفسهم مسيحيين لمجرد أنهم يذهبون الي الكنيسة. ولكن الذهاب الي الكنيسة، خدمة الفقراء، أو فعل الخير لا يجعلك مسيحيا. وكما قال أحد المبشرين "الذهاب الي الكنيسة لا يجعل أحدا مسيحيا تماما كما أن الذهاب الي جراج سيارات لا يجعل الشخص سيارة". كونك عضو في كنيسة ومواظبتك علي حضور الاجتماعات المختلفة أو مشاركتتك في التبرعات أيضا أشياء لا تجعلك مسيحيا.

يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن الأعمال الجيدة لا تجعلنا مقبولين في نظر الله، تيطس 5:3 يقول "لا بأعمال في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضي رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني و تجديد الروح القدس". لذلك المسيحي هو شخص مولود ثانية من الله (يوحنا 3:3 و 7:3 و بطرس الأولي 23:1) وشخص يضع ايمانه وثقته في يسوع المسيح. أفسس 8:2 يقول :"لانكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم. هو عطية الله." المسيحي الحقيقي ليس شخص يتبع طقوس دينية أو قواعد أخلاقية معينة. بل هو شخص تائب عن خطاياه وهو يضع ثقته وايمانه في يسوع المسيح وحده.

المسيحي الحقيقي هو شخص وضع ثقته وايمانه في شخص يسوع المسيح و الحقيقية بأنه مات علي الصليب ليدفع ثمن الخطايا وقام ثانية في اليوم الثالث ليحقق النصره علي الموت وليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من يؤمن به. يوحنا 12:1 يقول لنا "واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه." المسيحي الحقيقي هو حقا ابن لله ، جزء من عائلة الله الحقيقية وهو شخصا قد أعطي حياة جديدة في المسيح. و العلامات المميزة للمسيحي الحقيقي تتضمن محبته للأخرين و اطاعته لكلمة الله (يوحنا الأولي 4:2 و 10:2).


هل اتخذت قراراً بأن تتبع يسوع بسبب ما قرأته هنا؟ إن كان كذلك، أذكر الجملة 

"قبلت المسيح اليوم". 
إنني آمنت بيسوع... ماذا الآن؟

نهنأك! لقد أخذت قراراً مغيراً للحياة! ربما تسأل نفسك، "ماذا الآن؟ كيف أبدأ رحلتي مع الله؟" الخمس خطوات التالية تعطيك توجيهاًً من خلال الكتاب المقدس. إ


*أولاً: تأكد أنك تفهم معني الخلاص*

يوحنا الأولي13:5 يقول لنا، "أكتب إليكم أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله". الله يريدنا أن نفهم معني الخلاص. يريدنا أن نكون متأكدين تماماً من أننا مخلصون. دعنا نركزعلى النقاط الأساسية في الخلاص كما يلي:

أ∙ كلنا أخطأنا. كلنا ارتكبنا أفعالاً لا ترضي الله (رومية 23:3).

ب∙ نحن نستحق العقاب والانفصال الأبدي عن الله بسبب خطايانا (رومية 23:6).

ج∙ مات يسوع على الصليب ليدفع ثمن خطايانا (رومية 8:5، 2 كور 21:5). مات يسوع بديلاً عنا، آخذاً العقاب الذي نستحقه نحن. وقيامته برهنت أن موته كان كافياً ليدفع ثمن خطايانا.

د∙ يمنح الله الغفران والخلاص لكل من يضع ثقته في يسوع، واثقاً في موته الذي دفع به ثمن خطايانا (يوحنا 16:3، رومية 1:5، رومية 1:8).

هذه هي رسالة الخلاص! إذا وضعت ثقتك في يسوع المسيح كمخلصك، خَلُصت! تُغفر جميع خطاياك ويعدك الله أنه لن يتركك ولن يهملك (رومية 38:8-39، متى 20:28). تذكر أن خلاصك مضموناًً في يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 28:10-29). إن كنت تثق في يسوع وحده كمخلصك، يمكنك أن تتأكد أنك ستقضي الحياة الأبدية مع الله في السماء!

*ثانياً: إبحث عن كنيسة تتعلم فيها الكتاب المقدس*

لا تفكر في الكنيسة كمبنى. الكنيسة هي الشعب. من المهم جداً أن تكون للمؤمنين بيسوع المسيح شركة معاً. هذه إحدى الأهداف الرئيسية للكنيسة. وإذ وضعت ثقتك في يسوع المسيح، نشجعك أن تجد كنيسة تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس في منطقتك. تقابل مع راعي الكنيسة وتحدث معه. دعه يعرف عن إيمانك بيسوع المسيح.

الهدف الثاني من الكنيسة هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس. يمكنك أن تتعلم كيف تطبق توجيهات الله على حياتك. فهم الكتاب المقدس هو مفتاح الحياة المسيحية القوية والناجحة. تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3-17 يقول، "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهبا لكل عمل صالح."

هدف ثالث من الكنيسة هو العبادة. العبادة هي شكر الله لأجل كل ما عمله. الله خلصنا، وأحبنا، ودبر لنا. هو يرشدنا ويقودنا. كيف يمكننا أن لا نشكره؟ الله قدوس، بار، ومحب، ورحيم، ومملوء بالنعمة. رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 11:4 يقول "أنت تستحق، أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لأنك أنت خلقت كل الأشياء وهي بإرادتك كائنة وخلقت."

*ثالثاً: خصص وقتاً يوميا تركز فيه علي الله*

من المهم جداً أن نقضي يومياً وقتاً نركز فيه على الله. بعض الأحيان يُطلق علي هذا الوقت "الخلوة". وأحيانا أخري "فرصة تعبد فردية"، لأنه وقت نخصص فيه أنفسنا لله. البعض يفضل أن يخصص وقتاً في الصباح، والبعض الآخر يفضله في المساء. ليس من المهم الإسم الذي تطلقه على هذا الوقت أو متى تقضيه. المهم هو أنك تقضي بانتظام وقتاً مع الله. كيف تقضي هذا الوقت مع الله؟

أ∙ الصلاة. الصلاة ببساطة هي التحدث مع الله. تحدث مع الله بخصوص ما يهمك ومشاكلك. أطلب من الله أن يعطيك الحكمة والارشاد. أطلب من الله أن يسدد احتياجاتك. عبر له عن مقدار محبتك وتقديرك له. هذا هو ما نعنيه بالصلاة.

ب∙ قراءة الكتاب. بجانب تعلم كلمة الله في الكنيسة، ومدارس الأحد، أو دراسة الكتاب المقدس، تحتاج أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بنفسك. يحتوي الكتاب المقدس على كل ما تحتاج أن تعرفه لكي تحصل على حياة مسيحية ناجحة. يحتوي أيضا على توجيه الله لكيفية اتخاذ قرارات حكيمة، وكيفية معرفة إرادة الله، وأسس خدمة الآخرين، والنمو الروحي. الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله لنا و هو منهاج عملي لحياتنا نتعلم من خلاله كيف نعيش حياة مرضية لله ومشبعة لنا.

*رابعاً: استثمرفي علاقات مع أشخاص أخرين بامكانهم أن يساعدوك أن تنمو روحياً*

كورنثوس الأولي 33:15 "لا تضلوا. فان المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة". الكتاب المقدس مليء بالتحذيرات ضد التأثير "الرديء" علينا من الآخرين. قضاء وقت مع الذين يمارسون الشر يقودنا لأن نجرب بأفعالهم الشريرة. ومن الطبيعي أن نتأثر بشخصيات من هم حولنا. لذلك من المهم جداً أن نحيط أنفسنا بأشخاص يحبون الرب ومكرسين له.

حاول أن تجد صديقاً أو اثنين، لربما من كنيستك، يمكنهم أن يساعدوك ويشجعوك (عبرانيين 13:3، 24:10). أطلب من أصدقائك أن تخصصوا وقت للمشاركة عن وقت خلوتكم، ونشاطاتكم اليومية، وحديثكم مع الله. هذا لا يعني أنك تترك كل أصدقاءك الآخرين الذين لا يتبعوا يسوع المسيح . استمر في صداقتهم ومحبتهم. ببساطه دعهم يعرفون أن يسوع غير حياتك وأنك لا تستطيع ممارسة نفس الأشياء التي اعتدتها من قبل. أطلب من الله أن يعطيك فرص تتحدث فيها معهم عن يسوع. 

*خامساً: إعتمد*

كثير من الناس يسيئون فهم معني المعمودية. كلمة "يعمد" تعني أن يغطس في الماء. المعمودية هي الوسيلة الكتابية للإخبار جهاراً بإيمانك الجديد في المسيح وبتصميمك على اتباعه. التغطيس في الماء يعبر عن الدفن مع المسيح. والخروج من الماء يمثل قيامتة من بين الأموات. وممارسة المعمودية تعني توحدك مع يسوع في موته، ودفنه، وقيامته (رومية 3:6-4).

المعمودية لا تخلصك، ولا تغسل خطاياك. المعمودية هي خطوة إيمان، وإعلان علني عن إيمانك بالمسيح وحده والخلاص من خلاله. المعمودية مهمة لأنها هي خطوة طاعة، والإعلان جهارة عن إيمانك بالمسيح. إن كنت مستعداً أن تتعمد، يجب أن تخبر راعي الكنيسة.


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: هل يجب علي المسيحي أن يخضع لقانون العهد القديم (الشريعة)؟

الجواب: المفتاح لفهم هذا الموضوع هو ادراك أن الشريعة قد اعطيت لشعب اسرائيل وليس للمسيحيين. بعض الأجزاء المحتواه في الشريعة كانت بغرض تعليم الشعب كيفية اطاعة الله وارضاؤه (كالوصايا العشر علي سبيل المثال). وبعض القوانين الأخري كانت بغرض تعليمهم كيفية عبادة الله ( نظام التضحية) والبعض الأخر لتمييز الشعب عن الشعوب الأخري (مثل القوانيين الخاصة بالمأكل والملبس المحلل). أن قانون العهد القديم لا ينطبق علي المسيحي اليوم. بموت يسوع المسيح علي الصليب، فأنه وضع نهاية لقوانيين العهد القديم والشريعة (رومية 4:10 و غلاطية 23:3 و أفسس 15:2).

وبدلا من أن نكون تحت الشريعة فأننا أصبحنا خاضعين لوصايا المسيح (غلاطية 2:6) الا وهي "أحب الرب الهك بكل قلبك وكل نفسك وكل فكرك! هذه هي الوصية العظمي الأولي. والثانية مثلها: أحب قريبك كنفسك! بهاتين الوصيتين تتعلق الشريعة وكتب الأنبياء" (متي 37:22-40). ان طبقنا هاتين الوصيتين فأننا قد أتممنا ما يطلبه منا الله، "فالمحبة الحقيقية لله هي أن نعمل بما يوصينا به. وهو لا يوصينا وصية فوق طاقتنا" (يوحنا الأولي 3:5). وحتي الوصايا العشر لا تنطبق علينا و لكننا نجد أن تسعة من الوصايا قد تكررت في العهد الجديد. ومن الواضح، أنه كنا حقا نحب الله فأننا لن نعبد آلهة أخري. وأن كنا حقا نحب أقربائنا (أي الأشخاص الآخرين) فأننا لن نقتلهم، أو نكذب عليهم، أو نخونهم، أو نتمني لأنفسنا ما يمتلكونه. فأننا لسنا تحت الشريعة بعد. كل ما علينا أن نحب الله. وأن فعلنا ذلك باخلاص وايمان نجد أن جميع أمور الحياة قد وضعت في نصابها.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: كيف أعرف أرادة الله فى حياتى؟ ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن معرفة أرادة الله؟
 
الجواب: هناك مفتاحين رئيسيين لمعرفه أرادة الله فى أى موقف (1) يجب أن تتأكد بأن ما تطلبه غير مرفوض أو منهي عنه فى الكتاب المقدس. (2) يجب أن تتأكد بأن الشىء الذى أنت مقدم عليه سيمجد الله وسيساعدك فى نموك الروحي . أذا توافر البندين السابقين والله لم يستجب بعد لطلبتك أذا فى الغالب أن طلبتك هى ليست أرادة الله لك. أو ربما يجب عليك الانتظار لفترة أطول . أن معرفه أرادة الله قد يكون صعبا أحيانا. أن بعض الناس يريدون من الله أن يملى عليهم ما يجب عليهم فعله ، أين يجب أن يعملوا ، أين يسكنون ، من يتزوجون ...الخ. روميه 2:12 يقول لنا " ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر. بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم لتختبروا ما هى أرادة الله الصالحه المرضيه الكامله".

أن الله نادرا ما يعطينا أجابات مباشرة وواضحه. أن الله يعطينا الفرصه للأختيار. أن القرار الوحيد الذى لا يريدنا الله أن نتخذه هو أن نخطىء أو نسعى ضد أرادته. أن الله يريدنا أن نتخذ قرارات تتفق مع أرادته. كيف تعرف ما هى أرادة الله لك؟ أذا كنت تعيش حياتك مع الله وتطلب أرادته فى حياتك سيغرس الله رغباته فى حياتك . المفتاح هو أن تريد مشيئة الله وليس مشيئتك أنت " تلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك " (مزمور 4:37). أذا كان الكتاب المقدس لا يقدم تحذيرا ضد هذا الشيء وأذا كان سيفيدك روحيا - أذا الكتاب المقدس سيسمح لك أن تتخذ القرار وتتبع ما تشعر به فى قلبك.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: كيف أتغلب على الخطيئة فى حياتى المسيحية؟

الجواب: يذكرالكتاب المقدس المصادر المتوافره لدينا حتى نتغلب على الخطيئة:

1) الروح القدس: أن أحدى هبات الله لنا (كنيسته) أن نكون منتصرين فى حياتنا المسيحية بالروح القدس. أن الله يقارن عمل الجسد وثمار الروح فى غلاطية 16:5-25. فى هذه الآيات يطلب منا الله أن نسلك فى الروح . جميع المؤمنين لديهم الروح القدس ، ولكن هذه الآيات تقول لنا أننا يجب أن نسلك بالروح ، مسلمين لسلطانه. هذا يعنى أن نسلم حياتنا لمشيئة الروح القدس بدلا من أن نسلك بحسب الجسد. 

أن التغيير الذى يستطيع الروح القدس أن يفعله فى حياة المؤمن يتمثل فيما حدث فى حياة بطرس، حيث أنه قبل أن يحل الروح القدس عليه كان قد أنكر يسوع ثلاث مرات بالرغم من قوله أن سيتبع يسوع حتى الموت. ولكن بعد امتلاؤه بالروح القدس تكلم بجسارة وبقوه مع اليهود عن المخلص.

أن الفرد يسلك فى الروح عندما لا يحاول أن "يضع غطاء" ليخبيء مواهب الروح "اطفاء الروح" كما ورد فى (تسالونيكى الاولي 19:5) على النقيض يسعى للملء بالروح القدس (أفسس 18:5-21). كيف يتم الملء بالروح القدس؟ أولا ، أن ذلك يتم بأختيار الله كما كان فى العهد القديم . لقد أختار الله أناس معينين ومواقف معينه فى العهد القديم ليملاء أناس قد تم أختيارهم ليتمموا عمله (تكوين 38:41 و خروج 3:31 وعدد 2:24 وصموئيل الاول 10:10 ...الخ). أنا أؤمن أن هناك دليل فى ( أفسس 18:5-21 و كولوسي 16:3 ) أن الله يختار ملء هؤلاء الذين يحرصون علي ملء أنفسهم بكلمه الله. ونجد أن نتيجة الامتلاء بالروح القدس تتشابه في الكثير من اصحاحات الكتاب المقدس. وهذا يأتى بنا الى المصدر الثانى. 


2) كلمة الله: الكتاب المقدس - (تيموثاوس الثانيه 16:3-17) يقول أن الله قد أعطى لنا كلمته لكى يعدنا لكل عمل عظيم. ان الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا كيف نعيش وبماذا نؤمن، هو يكشف لنا الطريق الخاطىء الذى أخترناه ويساعدنا فى الرجوع الى الطريق الصحيح والبقاء فيه. عبرانيين 12:4 يقول أن كلمه الله حية وقوية وقادرة على د*** قلوبنا للوصول الى أعوص المشاكل التى لا تستطيع طبيعتنا البشريه التغلب عليها. أن كاتب المزامير يتكلم عن عن القوه المغيرة لحياته فى (مزمور 9:119 و 11 و 105) وبعض الاعداد الاخرى. يشوع يقول أن سر نجاحه فى التغلب على أعدائه (تشبيه بالحروب الروحية التى نمر بها) هو أنه لم ينسى هذا المصدر بل أنه كان يلهج في ناموس الرب نهارا وليلا. لقد نفذ يشوع أوامر الله حتي وان كانت هذه الأوامر لا تبدو كخطط حرب منطقية.

أننا نتعامل مع كلمة الله وكأنها شيئا اضافيا. فأننا نحمل كتبنا المقدسه الى الكنيسه أو أن نقراء جزء منه كل يوم ولكننا فشلنا فى حفظه في قلوبنا والاتكال عليه وأيجاد مواقف تنطبق على حياتنا الشخصيه فيه ، أو الاعتراف بالخطايا التى يذكرها، أو شكر الله على عطاياه المذكوره به. بل وأننا في بعض الاحيان نتناول من الكتاب المقدس كم قليل جدا يكفى بالكاد لأبقاءنا أحياء روحيا وذلك من خلال الأقتراب من كلمه الله عندما نذهب الى الكنيسه فقط (ولكننا لا نهضم قدر كافى من كلام الكتاب المقدس مما يجعلنا أصحاء روحيا) أو أننا نتناول الكثير من كلمة الله ولكننا لا نتأمل فيها وندرسها بالدرجه الكافيه التى تجعلنا نحصل على الغذاء الروحى اللازم لنمونا. 

من المهم أنك أذا لم تكن تتبع نظام دراسة وقراءه الكتاب المقدس يوميا وحفظ بعض الاعداد التى تشعر بأن الروح القدس يستخدمها لتغيير حياتك أن تبداء بجعل هذه عاده يوميه لك. أنا أيضا أقترح أن تبداء فى كتابه ولو فقرة واحده يوميا توضح ما قد أستفدته روحيا من قراءة كل يوم. أننى أدون بعض الصلوات أحيانا وأطلب من الله فيها أن يساعدنى على التغيير فى النواحي التى تكلم الي فيها من خلال قرائتى اليوميه. أن الكتاب المقدس هو الوسيلة التى يستخدمها الروح القدس في توجيهنا فى حياتنا وفى حياة الآخرين. (أفسس 17:6) جزء حيوى ورئيسى عن سلاح الله الكامل الذى يمنحه الله لنا لمواجهة الحروب الروحية (أفسس 12:6-18).

3) الصلاة: أن هذا مصدر حيوى آخر أعطاه الله لنا. أن هذا المصدر يستخدم من قبل المسيحيين كترديد فقط وقلما يستخدمونه فعليا. أننا نقوم بعقد أجتماعات صلاة، أوقات للصلاة ...الخ . ولكننا لا نستخدم الصلاة كما أستخدمتها الكنيسة الأولي (أعمال الرسل 1:3 و 31:4 و 6:4 و 1:13-3 ...الخ ) . لقد ذكر بولس أنه قام بالصلاة للذين أساء معاملتهم. ولكننا لا نستخدم هذا المصدر المتاح لنا حتى لو كنا بمفردنا. ولكن الله قد أعطانا وعودا جميله بشأن الصلاة ( متى 7:7-11 و لوقا 23:6-27 و يوحنا الأولي 14:5-15). ومرة أخرى يذكر بولس الصلاة فى الفقرة الخاصه بالأعداد للحرب الروحية (أفسس 18:6) . 

هل الصلاة مهمة ؟ عندما تنظر مرة أخرى الى بطرس تجد كلمات الله له فى حديقه جثيمانى قبل أنكار بطرس. هناك ، عندما كان يسوع يصلي ، كان بطرس نائما. يقوم يسوع بأيقاظ بطرس من النوم قائلا " أسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا فى تجربة. أما الروح فنشيط وأما الجسد فضعيف " (متى 41:26) . أنت مثل بطرس تريد فعل الصواب ولكنك لا تجد القوة. يجب أن نتبع وصية الله فى أن نستمر فى الطلب ، نستمر فى القرع ، نستمر فى السؤال وهو سيعطينا القوة التى نريدها ( متى 7:7) ولكن يجب أن يصبح هذا المصدر أكثر من مجرد ترديد بالشفاه.

أنا لا أقول أن الصلاه سحريه. أنها ليست كذلك. أن الله عظيم. أن الصلاة هى عبارة عن أدراك محدوديتنا وأدراك قوة الله التى لا تفنى واللجوء له لأيجاد القوة التى نريدها لعمل مشيئته وليست مشيئتنا ( يوحنا الأولى 14:5-15).

4) الكنيسة: أننا نتجاهل هذا المصدر الأخير. عندما أرسل الله تلاميذه أرسل كل أثنين منهم سويا (متى 10:1). عندما نقرأ عن رحلة التبشير فى أعمال الرسل لم يذهبوا كل واحد بمفرده ولكنهم ذهبوا فى مجموعات مكونه من أثنين أو أكثر. قال يسوع لو أجتمع أثنان أو أكثر بأسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم (متى 20:18) أنه يأمرنا ألا نترك أجتماعنا معا كما فعل البعض ولكن أستغلال هذا الوقت فى تشجيع بعضنا بعضا فى المحبة والاعمال الحسنة (عبرانيين 24:10-25). أنه يقول لنا أن نعترف بخطايانا كل للآخر(يعقوب 16:5). فى الكتابه الحكيمه للعهد القديم " الحديد بالحديد يحدد، والانسان يحدد وجه صاحبه" (أمثال 17:27) . " الخيط المثلوث لا ينقطع ". ففي الاتحاد قوة (جامعه 11:4-12).

أن بعض الناس الذين أعرفهم قد وجدوا أخوة أو أخوات فى المسيح يجتمعون معهم أو يتصلون بهم ويتحدثون عن حياتهم كمسيحيين وعن الصعوبات التى واجهتهم ...الخ. أنهم يصلون لأجل بعضهم البعض ويكونون مسؤولين أمام بعضهم الآخر لأظهار كلمة الله فى جميع علاقاتهم ...الخ.

فى بعض الأحيان يحدث التغيير سريعا ، فى البعض الآخر يحدث ببطء. ولكن الله قد وعدنا أنه لو أستخدمنا كل المصادر التى أتاحها لنا فأنه سيحدث تغييرا فى حياتنا. أثبت فى أيمانك عالما أن الله سيحقق جميع وعوده.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن المسيحى وتقدمة العشور؟

الجواب: أن تقدمة العشور شىء يصعب فهمه للعديد من المسيحيين. أن هناك تركيزا كبيرا فى العديد من الكنائس على تقدمة العشور. ولكننا فى نفس الوقت نجد أن العديد من المسيحيين يرفضون التسليم بالتفسير الكتابى بعمل تقدمة للرب. أن العشور / التقدمة يجب أن تكون سبب سعادة وبركة ولكن للأسف ليس هذا هو الحال فى الكنيسة اليوم. 

أن تقدمه العشورهى مبدأ من مبادىء العهد القديم. فالشريعة كانت تحتم على شعب اسرائيل اعطاء 10% من دخلهم ومنتجات حقولهم الى المعبد (اللاويين 30:27 و عدد 26:18 وتثنيه 24:14 و أخبار الأيام الثانى 5:31). أن لدى البعض مفهوما أن تقدمة العشور فى العهد القديم كانت بمثابة ضريبة تقدم لدفع أحتياجات القساوسة والنظام الكنسى. أن العهد الجديد لا يجبر أو حتى يقترح على المسيحيين أن يكون لديهم نظام يقنن العشور. يقول بولس الرسول أن على المؤمنين تخصيص جزء من دخلهم لمساعدة الكنيسة (كورونثوس الأولي 1:16-2).  

أن العهد الجديد لم يحدد نسبة معينة من ادخل يتم تخصيصها ولكنه فقط يقول "ما تيسر" (كورونثوس الأولي 2:16). أن الكنيسة المسيحيه أخذت نسبة 10% عن العهد القديم وطبقتها "كأقل نسبة مطلوبة" من المسيحي فى العطاء. ولكن لا يجب على المسيحيين أن يشعروا دائما بأنهم مجبرين على تقدمة عشورهم . يجب أن يعطوا عندما تكون لهم المقدرة "ما تيسر" أن هذا يعنى فى بعض الأحيان تقدمة أكثر من 10% وفى أحيان أخرى أقل من 10%. أن هذا يعتمد على مقدرة المسيحى وأحتياج الكنيسة. أن على كل مسيحى أن يصلى ويطلب حكمة الله فى تقدمة العشور و كم يجب أن يعطى (يعقوب 5:1) . فالكتاب المقدس يقول "كل واحد كما ينوى بقلبه ليس عن حزن أو أضطرارلأن المعطى المسرور يحبه الله". (كورونثوس الثانية 7:9).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: كيف أميز صوت الله؟

الجواب: كثير من الناس علي مر العصور تسألوا هذا السؤال. لقد سمع صموئيل صوت الله ولكنه لم يميزه الي أن أرشده عالي (صموئيل الأول 1:3-10). ورأي جدعون رؤيا ولكن لم يصدقها لدرجة الي أنه طلب علامة من الله ليس مرة واحدة بل ثلاث مرات (قضاة أصحاح 6 خاصة أعداد 17-22 و 36-40)! عندما نستمع لصوت الله، كيف نميز انه هو الذي يتحدث الينا؟ أولاً، لدينا ما لم يمتلكه صموئيل وجدعون، الا وهو الكتاب المقدس بأكمله، كلمة الله الموحاة للقرأة، التعليم، والتأمل. "كل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر، لكي يكون انسان الله كاملاً، متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3-17). فهل لديك سؤال عن موضوع معين أو قرار ما في حياتك؟ لابد من تأمل ما يقول الكتاب المقدس عن هذا الموضوع. فالله لن يقودك أو يرشدك بطريقة مخالفة لتعاليمه أو وعوده الموجودة في كلمته (تيطس 2:1).

ثانياً، لسماع صوت الله يجب أن نميزه. قال يسوع "خرافي تسمع صوتي، وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني" (يوحنا 27:10). شخصياً أري أن هذه العبارة سهلة الفهم، ولكن الفرق الوحيد هو أن تجربتي مع الماشية وليس الخراف. فصهري يمتلك مزرعة صغيرة، وعندما نذهب لزيارته، فأنه غالباً ما يذهب ليطمئن علي القطيع ولأطعامهم. وحالما نصل هناك فأنه يدعوا البقر الي أن يأتوا فتراهم يأتوا مسرعين ليتناولوا الطعام. وعندما حاولت تقليده لم أجد أي من البقر قد التفتوا لصوتي أو أتوا الي. أنهم معتادين علي صوته لأنهم يرونه ويسمعونه أكثر من مرة خلال اليوم. وبنفس الطريقة، فأن أردنا معرفة وتمييز صوت الله فلا بد لنا من قضاء وقت معه وفي كلمته بصورة مستمرة و يومية.

أحرص علي الصلاة، قراءة الكتاب ودراسته، والتأمل في كلمة الله يومياً. فكلما قضيت وقتاً مع الله وكلمته، كلما أصبح سهلاً عليك معرفة صوته وتمييز قيادته لأمور حياتك. ونري أن موظفين البنوك يتدربون علي تمييز العملات المزورة وذلك بالتعمق في دراسة الأموال الحقيقية. وبالمثل، فعند دراستنا لكلمة الله وتعاليمه والتعمق فيها، يمكننا معرفة وتمييز صوت الله بوضوح عند سماعه وايضا عند قيادته لنا. فالله يتحدث لنا حتي نتفهم الحق. وبينما أن الله يتحدث أحياناً بصوت مسموع، فأنه غالباً ما يخاطبنا من خلال كلمته، وفي بعض الأحيان الأخري يقوم الروح القدس بتبكيت ضمائرنا من خلال ظروف معينة، ومن خلال أناس آخرين. فبتطبيق ما تعلمناه من الحق الموجود في كلمته، يمكننا معرفة بل و تمييز صوت الله.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: كيف أبشر أصدقائي وأفراد عائلتي من غير أن أضايقهم أو أدفعهم بعيداً عن الأيمان؟

الجواب: كل مسيحي منا لديه أصدقاء، زملاء، أو أفراد من عائلته لا يعرفون المسيح. وعادة ما تكون مشاركة الأنجيل مع الآخرين مهمة صعبة. وتصعب هذه المهمة كلما قربت العلاقة. والكتاب يخبرنا أن هناك من سيضايقهم الأنجيل (لوقا 51:12-53). وبالطبع أنه من الصعب جرح مشاعر شخص ما تتعامل معه بصورة دائمة. ولكن، الكتاب المقدس يوصينا بمشاركة الأنجيل – ولا يوجد أعذار لعدم تنفيذ هذه الوصية (متي 19:28-20 و أعمال الرسل 8:1 و بطرس الأولي 15:3).

فكيف نتمكن من تبشير أفراد عائلتنا وأصدقائنا و معارفنا؟ أهم وأفضل ما يمكن أن تفعل هو أن تصلي من أجلهم. صل أن يغير الله قلوبهم وأن يفتح أعينهم (كورنثوس الثانية 4:4) للحقائق الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس. صل أن يقنعهم الله بحبه لهم وبأحتياجهم الي الخلاص من خلال يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 16:3). صل لأن يعطيك الله روح الحكمة وأن يعرفك كيف تبشرهم (يعقوب 5:1). وبالأضافة الي الصلاة، يجب عليك أن تعيش حياة مسيحية وأن تكون مثلاً جيداً أمامهم، حتي يمكنهم أن يروا التغيير الذي سببه الله في حياتك (بطرس الأولي 1:3-2). وكما قال القديس فرنسيس الأسيسي، "قم بوعظ الأنجيل كل الوقت وعند الأحتياج، استخدم بعض الكلمات". 

وبعد كل هذا، يجب أن تكون علي أستعداد وأن تكون شجاعاً في مشاركتك للأنجيل. أعلن رسالة الله للخلاص من خلال يسوع المسيح لعائلتك وأصدقائك (رومية 9:10-10). وكن دائماً مستعداً للتحدث عن ايمانك (بطرس الأولي 15:3)، أفعل ذلك بلطف وأحترام. ولكن في النهاية، يجب علينا أن نترك خلاص أحبائنا في يد الله. فنعمة وقدرة الله هي التي تجذب الناس للخلاص، وليست محاولاتنا. وأفضل شيء يمكننا أن نفعله هو أن نصلي من أجلهم، وأن نعيش حياتنا المسيحية كقدوة لهم!​


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: الصوم في المسيحية – ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس؟ 

الجواب: الكتاب القدس لا يأمر المسيحيين بالصوم. فأنه ليس شيء يأمر به الله أو يطالبنا بفعله. ولكن في نفس الوقت، يقدم الكتاب المقدس الصوم كشيء جيد، نافع، ومتوقع. فأنه مدون في أعمال الرسل أن المؤمنون كانوا يقوموا بالصوم قبيل الأقدام علي قرارات مهمة (لوقا 37:2 و 33:5). وغالباً ما يكون التركيز في الصوم علي عدم تناول الطعام. ولكن الغرض الأساسي من الصوم هو أن نحول نظرنا من الأشياء العالمية ونركز علي الله. والصيام هو طريقة من خلالها يمكن التعبير لله ولنفسك أنك جاد في علاقتك معه. والصيام يساعد في اعطائك وجهة نظر جديدة واتكال مجدد علي الله.

وبالرغم من أن الصيام في الكتاب المقدس يشير دائماً الي الأمتناع عن الطعام، فهنالك طرق أخري للصيام. فأي شيء تتمنع عنه مؤقتاً ليساعدك علي التركيز علي الله يعتبر صياماً (كورنثوس الأولي 1:7-5). والصيام يجب أن يكون مرتبطاً بوقت معين وخاصة ان كان عن الطعام. ففترات الأمتناع عن الطعام الطويلة قد تكون ضارة للجسد. فليس المقصود بالصيام معاقبة الجسد، بل التركيز علي الله. ويجب الا يكون الصيام "نظام غذائي للتخسيس". لا تصوم لتفقد بعض الوزن، ولكن لتكسب علاقة وشركة أعمق مع الله. نعم، يمكن لأي شخص الصوم. وربما لا يتمكن البعض من الامتناع عن تناول الطعام (مرضي السكر مثلاً)، ولكن كل شخص يمكنه التنازل عن شيء ما يساعده علي التركيز علي الله.

وبتحويل نظرنا عن الأشياء العالمية، يمكننا التركيز علي المسيح. الصيام ليس لأقناع الله بفعل ما نريده. فالصيام يغيرنا، ولكن لا يغير الله. والصيام ليس طريقة لأظهار أننا أكثر روحانية عن الآخرين. فلا بد أن يصاحب الصيام روح التواضع والفرح. متي 16:6-18 يعلن، "ومتي صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فانهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم: انهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنت متي صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك، لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً، بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يري في الخفاء يجازيك علانية".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: كيف أغفر للذين يسيئون الي؟

الجواب: كل منا قد تعرض للأسأة أو الأهانة في فترة ما في حياته. فماهو رد فعلنا عندما تحدث هذه الأشياء؟ تبعاً للكتاب المقدس، يجب علينا أن نغفر. أفسس 32:4 يعلن "كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض، شفوقين، متسامحين، كما سامحكم الله أيضاً في المسيح" وأيضا كولوسي 13:3 يعلن "محتملين بعضكم بعضا، ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا. ان كان لاحد علي أحد شكوي، كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا أنتم أيضاً" والرسالة في كل من الآيات السابقة هو أنه يجب علينا أن نغفر للآخرين، كما غفر الله لنا. فلماذا نغفر؟ لأنه قد غفر لنا!

أن أتي الذين أسأوا الينا وقاموا بالأعتذار والتوبة لكانت المغفرة سهلة. ولكن الكتاب المقدس يعلمناا أن نغفر للذين أساؤا الينا من غير شروط. وعدم المقدرة علي مسامحة شخص ما تدل علي السخط، المرارة، والغضب – وكلها صفات غير مسيحية. وفي الصلاة الربانية، نسأل الله أن يغفر ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للذين يسيؤن الينا (متي 12:6). ويقول الرب يسوع في متي 14:6-15، "فأنه ان غفرتم للناس زلاتهم، يغفر لكم أيضاً أبوكم السماوي. وان لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم، لا يغفر لكم أبوكم أيضاً زلاتكم". وبالنظر الي الآيات الأخري التي تتحدث عن مغفرة الله لنا فأننا نفهم من ما هو مكتوب في متي 14:6-15 أن الناس الذين يرفضون المغفرة للآخرين لم يختبروا مغفرة الله لنفوسهم. 

وكلما لا نطيع أو نعصي وصايا الله، فأننا نخطيء أمامه. وكلما نسيء للآخرين فأننا نخطيء أمام الله أيضاً. وعندما نري حجم نعمة الله العظيمة التي تغطي وتغفر كل ذنوبنا، ندرك أننا ليس لدينا الحق أن نغضب أو لا ننعم بهذه المغفرة علي الذين يسيئون الينا. فحجم ذنوبنا وأخطائنا في حق الله أعظم من اي شيء يمكن للآخرين أن يفعلوه ضدنا. فأن غفر الله لنا الكثير كيف لا نغفر للآخرين القليل؟ والمثل الذي أعطاه الرب يسوع في متي 23:18-35 يوضح هذه الحقيقة. والله يخبرنا أنه عندما نأتي اليه طالبين المغفرة يقوم هو بمنحها لنا مجانياً (يوحنا الأولي 9:1). لا يجب أن يكون هناك أي حدود لمقدار مغفرتنا، فبنفس الطريقة نختبر نحن مغفرة الله اللا محدودة (لوقا 3:17-4).​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جدا
يسوع يباركك


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ماذا يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن الحرب الروحية؟

الجواب: هناك خطأين رئيسيين نتعرض لهما عند تناول موضوع الحرب الروحية: التركيز الشديد أو عدم التركيز الكافي. فهناك من يلومون كل خطيئة أوخلاف أو مشكلة ما علي الشياطين وضرورة أنتهارهم. وهناك أيضاً من يتجاهلون البعد الروحي تماماً، وحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن صراعنا هو ضد قوي روحية. والمفتاح لحرب روحية ناجحة هو ايجاد التوازن المبني علي تعاليم الكتاب المقدس. فنجد أن المسيح في بعض الأحيان ينتهر الشياطين للخروج من الناس والأحيان الأخري يقوم بشفائهم من غير أي ذكر للشياطين. والرسول بولس يعلم المسيحيون بأن يعلنوا الحرب ضد الخطيئة في أنفسهم (رومية 6)، وأن يعلنوا الحرب ضد الشرير (أفسس 10:6-18).

أفسس 10:6-12 يعلن، "أخيراً يا أخوتي تقووا في الرب وفي شدة قوته. البسوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تثبتوا ضد مكايد أبليس. فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء، مع السلاطين، مع ولاة العالم علي ظلمة هذا الدهر، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات. " وهذا الجزء يعلمنا بعض الحقائق الهامة: (1) يمكننا أن نكون أقوياء بقدرة الله، (2) أن سلاح الله هو الذي يحمينا، (3) أن صراعنا ضد أجناد الشر الروحية في هذا العالم.

(1) ومثال لذلك رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل في يهوذا عدد 9. وميخائيل الذي يعتبر أقوي ملائكة الله، لم ينتهر ابليس بقوته المجردة، بل قال، "لينتهرك الرب!" و رؤيا 7:12-8 يسجل لنا أنه في نهاية الأيام، أن ميخائيل سيغلب ابليس. ولكننا نري أن في هذا الخلاف، قام الملاك ميخائيل بانتهار ابليس بأسم الرب وسلطانه. ولأنه من خلال علاقتنا مع يسوع المسيح، نصبح نحن المسيحيون، لنا السلطة والغلبة علي ابليس وأجناد الشر. والانتهار يصبح فعالاً فقط بأسم وقوة الرب يسوع.  

(2) أفسس 13:6 -18 يعطينا وصف لسلاح الله الكامل. فلا بد أن نثبت (أ) ممنطقين أخفاءنا بالحق، (ب) لابسين درع البر (ج) حاذين أرجلنا بأستعداد انجيل السلام (د) حاملين ترس الأيمان (ه) خوذة الخلاص (و) سيف الروح (ز) الصلاة في الروح. فماذا تمثل هذه الأسلحة في الحرب الروحية؟ أنها تمثل أننا لابد أن نتحدث بالحق ضد أكاذيب أبليس. وأننا أبرار من أجل تضحية المسيح من أجلنا. وأننا لا بد أن ننشر الأنجيل بغض النظر عن المقاومة التي ستواجهنا. فلا بد أن نثبت في الأيمان برغم المهاجمة الشديدة التي سنتلقاها. ودفاعنا الآخير هو معرفتنا وتأكدنا من خلاصنا وأنه لا توجد أي قوي روحية في العالم قادرة علي تغيير حقيقة أننا مخلصون. وسلاحنا الرئيسي هو كلمة الله وليس مشاعرنا أو عواطفنا أو آرائنا. ولابد لنا أن نتبع قدوة يسوع المسيح في معرفة أن الغلبة الروحية تأتي من خلال الصلاة.

ويسوع المسيح هو قدوتنا في الحروب الروحية. فتأمل كيف تعامل المسيح مع الهجمات الموجهة اليه من ابليس: "ثم أصعد يسوع الي البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس. فبعد ما صام أربعين نهاراً وليلة، جاع أخيراً. قتقدم اليه المجرب وقال له: "ان كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزاً". فأجاب وقال: "مكتوب: ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الأنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله". ثم أخذه أبليس الي المدينة المقدسة، وأوقفه علي جناح الهيكل، وقال له: "ان كنت ابن الله فأطرح نفسك الي أسفل، لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك، فعلي أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك". قال له يسوع: "مكتوب أيضاً لا تجرب الرب الهك". ثم أخذه أيضاً أبليس الي جبل عال جداً، وأراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها، وقال له: "أعطيك هذه جميعها أن خررت وسجدت لي". حينئذ قال له يسوع: "أذهب يا شيطان! لأنه مكتوب: للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد". ثم تركه أبليس، واذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه" (متي 1:4-11). فالطريقة الفضلي للأنتصار علي ابليس هي الطريقة التي اتبعها المسيح، الا وهي استخدام كلمة الله كسلاح لا يمكن لأبليس التغلب عليه، أذ أنها كلمة الله الحي.

والمثل الذي يجب علينا الا نحتذي به في محاربتنا الروحية هو مثل بنين سكاوا. "شرع قوم من اليهود الطوافين المعزمين أن يسموا علي الذين بهم الأرواح الشريرة باسم الرب يسوع، قائلين: "نقسم عليك بيسوع الذي يكرز به بولس" وكان سبعة بنين لسكاوا، رجل يهودي رئيس كهنة، الذين فعلوا هذا. فأجاب الروح الشرير وقال: "أما يسوع وأنا أعرفه، وبولس أنا أعلمه، وأما أنتم فمن أنتم؟ فوثب عليهم الأنسان الذي كان فيه الروح الشرير، وغلبهم وقوي عليهم، حتي هربوا من ذلك البيت عراة ومجرحين" (أعمال الرسل 13:19-16). فماذا كانت المشكلة؟ لقد كان يستخدم أبناء أسكاوا أسم يسوع. ولكن لم يكن ذلك كافياً. اذ أنهم لم يعرفوا يسوع ولا علاقة لهم به، فلذا لا تحمل كلماتهم أي قوة أو سلطان. فقد أعتمد أبناء اسكاوا السبعة علي اتباع طريقة معينة وليس علي المسيح فلم يتمكنوا من استخدام كلمة الله في حربهم الروحية. ولذا فقد تعرضوا للضرب والأهانة. وذلك يعلمنا ألا نتبع طريقتهم بل ندخل الحروب الروحية متسلحين بكلمة الله ومعرفته.

وللتلخيص، ما هي مفاتيح النجاح في الحرب الروحية؟ أولاً، الأعتماد علي قوة الله وليس قوتنا. ثانياً، ننتهر الشياطين في أسم يسوع . ثالثاً، نتسلح بسلاح الله الكامل. رابعا، نعلن الحرب الروحية بسيف الروح – أي كلمة الله. وأخيراً، يجب علينا أن نتذكر أنه رغم أننا نعلن الحرب الروحية ضد ابليس وأجناده، فليس كل مشكلة نتعرض لها هي حرب روحية من ابليس "ولكن في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا " (رومية 37:8).​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع*

*احلى تقييم*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------

